# Hello from Hungary, Europe!



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

*Welcome*

Just wanted to say that I have been to your country and I thought it was a very interesting and beutifull place to see. A few years ago we were on a short term mission trip into Bulgaria and traveled through Hungry on the way. Anyway just wanted to say hello and welcome!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## benegabo (Dec 4, 2006)

SDC said:


> Just wanted to say that I have been to your country and I thought it was a very interesting and beutifull place to see. A few years ago we were on a short term mission trip into Bulgaria and traveled through Hungry on the way. Anyway just wanted to say hello and welcome!


Thx SDC, glad you liked Hungary. I hope to see your country too someday.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

*hunt...*



benegabo said:


> I have been reading this site for one year and I found every information I needed and many other interesting news/opinions/pictures. I'm not talking too much but listening carefully :wink: Great to be a member!


Welcome!:teeth: 
What animals do you hunt in Hungary?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk benegabo. Have fun here.


----------



## benegabo (Dec 4, 2006)

Mil6161 said:


> Welcome!:teeth:
> What animals do you hunt in Hungary?


Well I'm still just thinking of hunting some small game (pheasant, brown hare).
But the most popular animals that can be hunted here are wild boar, roe deer,
red stag deer, fallow deer, mouflon ram.


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Sounds like you have ample game to hunt in Hungary, maybe someone can arrange a "swap hunt" with you! Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------

